

US DOJ weighs in favor of right to record police - OGinparadise
http://www.politico.com/blogs/under-the-radar/2013/03/us-weighs-in-favor-of-right-to-record-police-158828.html?ml=bp

======
OGinparadise
This nails it: “The United States is concerned that discretionary charges,
such as disorderly conduct, loitering, disturbing the peace and resisting
arrest, are all too easily used to curtail expressive conduct or retaliate
against individuals for exercising their First Amendment rights. … Core First
Amendment conduct, such as recording a police officer performing duties on a
public street, cannot be the sole basis for such charges,”

